# Brew Burundi



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dog and hat's sub this month includes a sample bag of The Girl in the Cafe's Burundi, to rate against/compare with the dear green one.

We've been asked to comment on taste, appearance, packaging etc, and post interesting /extreme shots.

All I can say is those beans are massive... I'm going to need to convert a cement truck into a grinder to process something that's as big as my head... (Not really... They are teeny tiny wrinkly things!)

I'm also testing a new method of cold brew coffee...


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Have you tried them yet? The dear green one is nice. I can't take to the other one. Very odd initial taste


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> Have you tried them yet? The dear green one is nice. I can't take to the other one. Very odd initial taste


I've just replied to your comment on FB

It's weird isn't it


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Missy said:


> I've just replied to your comment on FB
> 
> It's weird isn't it


just saw! Yes it is a bit


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Agree Girl in the cafe is unusual. I did an aeropress at work today, it had quite a black treacle molasses kind of aftertaste. I brewed it for 10 minuted so maybe I over extracted it. Not tried as espresso yet. The dear green I did espresso so can't really compare it yet. 19 in 40 out in about 40 sec at 6 bar. Liked it, stewed dark fruits and a bit of tea like dry finish. Need to play with these a bit. May try the GIrl as espresso tomorrow. Hope I get snowed in !


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Girl in the cafe is one of those brews that shines as it cools.

18->330 in 3:30 in a chemex.

Up front hot it's dark chocolate, as it cools all the yellow fruit come through.

I haven't done dear green yet. That's probably a week or two away due to rocko mountain being fresh and close to hand.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine still tastes like newspaper. Sink job sadly. Will give it another go in a few days as that taste is fading.


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just tried both in comparison and prefer the dear green one. I felt the girl in the cafe tasted different. 18g in 35 second for an espresso cup. Slowly but surely ill start weighing the output







.









The first shot of girl in the cafe









The second shot was of the dear green one









Got to give them ago in the aeropress.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

We're really enjoying seeing and hearing everyone's experiences of these two very different coffees (and don't forget to keep posting pictures, as there is a prize for the best one and we'll announce the winner on the 20th March).

#brewburundi came about because we all have our favourite countries for our coffees, but we were absolutely fascinated by the differences you can find even within smaller regions. The differences between these two coffees made from the same variety, in the same region (about 1.5 hours apart - see the map below... A is The Girl in The Cafe and B is the Dear Green), using the same processing method was phenomenal (and for us, they are both great coffees in their different ways).


----------

